# Just finished my first Fire book read. LOVED it!



## L.M.Sherwin (Sep 3, 2012)

I really thought I would dislike reading on a backlit screen. However, I decided to try reading an entire book, start to finish, on my fire and I thoroughly enjoyed it! I turned the color to "sepia" so that my eyes wouldn't bleed at the white background and that helped tremendously. I think I'll still use my K2 for reading as well, but it was fun to read an entire book and NOT suffer from eyestrain like I thought I would. 

What about you guys? Prefer reading books on your Fire or on another generation of Kindle better? I'm interested to know your thoughts.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I was also surprised by how much I enjoyed reading on the Fire. I'm not sure why I even use this one for reading because I never read on my 1st generation Fire.

The plan was that all reading would be done on my faithful Kindle Keyboard and the Fire would be for everything else. 

One night I was in bed and didn't feel like getting up so I opened a book on my Fire. It was fantastic. Much quicker to highlight passages and look up words. I alternate between the black and sepia background.

I do prefer the lighter weight of the KK and the easier page turning, but I'll definitely be doing more reading on the Fire.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

At first I only used it for low light conditions.  I love my K3 keyboard, but I hardly read from it anymore. I've slowly been using my old Fire and now my 8.9, more and more. I primarily use them for books and the occasional game, but more and more I check my e-mail, watch movies and surf the web with them. Especially nice on the road, when a laptop seems more cumbersome.  I would suggest joining Lendle.me and checking the top Kindle Free books everyday.  I've got loads of free books (and apps) on my Kindle.  If I don't like something it's easily deleted.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

My poor K3 doesn't get much use anymore either. I use it more now for buying ebooks and checking out free ebooks.

I keep switching between the white background during the day, and sepia at night. It's nice having the option to darken the background.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

When I bought the original Kindle Fire, the plan was.. well I planned to keep reading on my K3.  Ha!  I haven't read a book on the K3 since I got that first Fire and now have moved on to my 8.9" Fire HD and read there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I read on what ever's handy.  Right now, I'm reading on my Paperwhite.  Which probably is my favorite Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I wasnt sure id like the back lit screen either, but since I can turn the brightness right down I love it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I read on what ever's handy. Right now, I'm reading on my Paperwhite. Which probably is my favorite Kindle.
> 
> Betsy


Pretty much what I do, too. I read a book of three short stories straight through the other night on my Fire and it was fine. I read on my phone when I'm out of the house, but mostly, at home, I read on my K1.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I read on what ever's handy. Right now, I'm reading on my Paperwhite. Which probably is my favorite Kindle.
> 
> Betsy


I'm with Betsy. . . . . I mostly use my Fires for other stuff -- games, email, web surfing. I do read sometimes, but prefer the Paperwhite.


----------



## L.M.Sherwin (Sep 3, 2012)

I confess that I haven't read anything on my K2 since receiving the Fire but I do want to go back to it at some point! It's just so FUN to read on the Fire!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I have read books on my original Fire & liked it better than reading in bed with my lighted KT, because the lights on the KT cover bothered my eyes. i liked the black background with white letters on the Fire. I like reading now on my PW & I do the immersion thing with the audio book/book reading. However, I would like it better if I could do that, immersion reading, with a sepia background rather than the white background. If I did not have the PW, I would read my books at night on my Fire HD 7" in sepia tone.


----------



## L.M.Sherwin (Sep 3, 2012)

I've learned that during the day, I like reading everything on the Fire HD 7" in sepia. At night, I like the black with white lettering.


----------

